# Super Cute Four-Piece Spatula Set



## daer0n (May 22, 2008)

Four fun designs that will never fade or discolor. Made of silicone with wooden handles. All, 12.5"L.
Price:$32.00

Source

Those are so cute! I would love to have these in my kitchen, although i dont know how often i would use them, i wouldnt want to wreck them lol!
But how cool and girly are these!


----------



## Ashley (May 22, 2008)

Those are pretty! I love the first and third ones.


----------



## Karren (May 22, 2008)

Yeah!! Ours are all chewed up... And those would look good with chocolate icing on them!!


----------



## Johnnie (May 22, 2008)

Way too cute!


----------



## Bec688 (May 22, 2008)

Ohh I love it, they're so adorable!


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 23, 2008)

Those are cute.


----------



## daer0n (May 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah!! Ours are all chewed up... And those would look good with chocolate icing on them!! lmao Karren, how come they're all chewed up? you dont bite the chocolate icing off them do you haha


----------



## magosienne (May 25, 2008)

those are funny spatulas ! i'd buy them just to decorate the kitchen


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 9, 2008)

Very cute! I love the 1st one!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jun 9, 2008)

i really like the ice cream one ;P


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 9, 2008)

haha, those are cute! I like the 1st and 3rd ones best too!


----------



## katana (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't even have a proper baking spatula!

We have only one and it's stainless steel.....but it's one of those ones with small grill-like sections....for flipping eggs, I guess.

Those are very cute though! I like the pink one, and HOT stuff best!


----------



## Tyari (Jun 22, 2008)

sooo cute! thanks for sharing!


----------

